
TokenTax: Cryptocurrency Taxes Made Easy - milesalex
https://tokentax.us/
======
milesalex
Alex from TokenTax here

A few things about us:

We have crypto tax experts on staff that will ensure your cryptocurrency data
is accurate and all of your tax questions are answered - no matter how tricky!

Since winning the Grand Prize in the PH GLobal Hackathon. We've shifted our
focus to be about tax optimization. That means different things for different
users - but for most of you we will determine the optimal tax lot that should
be sold to minimize your tax burden, for every trade, across all of your
exchanges and wallets.

Some users might want to pay more taxes this year because you're carrying
forward tax losses, or you re in a particularly low tax bracket this year. If
this is you - reach out to us and we will ensure you get exactly the tax
result you're looking for.

Very soon we will be incorporating a new customized tax feature where we will
intake a few data points (filing status, estimated income, self-employed or
not, and address and give you an even more precise tax minimization product)!

